

Chinese photo app gone viral - moubarak
http://thenextweb.com/asia/2013/10/31/this-chinese-photo-app-has-gone-viral-worldwide-a-sign-of-the-future-or-foul-play/

======
diziet
App in question:

[https://sensortower.com/ios/us/hightalk-software-
corp/app/mo...](https://sensortower.com/ios/us/hightalk-software-corp/app/mo-
man-xiang-ji/687624831)

What's interesting is that it is not localized for the US, but people are
still downloading it and it's getting tens of thousands of downloads a day
nevertheless. Interesting and somewhat similar to Bitstrips
([https://sensortower.com/ios/us/bitstrips/app/bitstrips/69470...](https://sensortower.com/ios/us/bitstrips/app/bitstrips/694701214))
which also suffered terrible reviews but managed to stay on top of the
rankings for a while.

